# Black fur spots on my 6 month old Vizsla



## Alfred

My Vizsla has had a black fur spot on his front leg since we got him from the breeder at 2 months old, and now he is getting small ones other places on his body.
Its just his fur no discoloration of the skin, and he has recently shed and now has a thicker coat.
Has any one seen this or experienced this with their own Vizsla?


----------



## texasred

Maybe post a close up picture of him.

Truthfully I have never seen a purebred vizsla, with black markings. 
So if he is purebred, it would be first for me.


----------



## Alfred

*Photos*

here is a photo of my dog, the black spot on his leg and the new one on his belly


----------



## texasred

He's pretty, and all vizsla. 
Do you mind if a share the pictures with a couple of long time vizsla breeders, and ask about the spots? I do know vizslas can get freckles on the skin. Even on the belly, and some are quite dark. Just haven't seen it in their coat. 

Just because I haven't seen it, does not make it uncommon.


----------



## Alfred

go right ahead and share them with anyone who might have an answer


----------



## texasred

I asked one breeder that also competes in multiple venues with her dogs. And sent her the pictures. 
Thinking she sees 100s of vizslas in a year, and might have seen it before.

She has never seen a black hair on a Vizsla. Agrees your pup looks vizsla. Can only maybe reason, that there might be something mixed into the bloodlines. 
Not saying that there positively is, but doesn't have a explanation for it happening in a purebred. 

I'll ask one more breeder.


----------



## texasred

Second breeders response was pretty much the same. Has never seen it on a Vizsla. Was interested in your pups pedigree. Only thought was to get a DNA test done. You can go through the AKC website. 

I know it can be hard to tell from pictures, but the one darker spot looks more like the skin than hair


----------



## Alfred

Thanks for asking for me. I have his pedigree back a few generations from AKC he should be 100% Vizsla. 
My roommates sister has 2 from the same breeder and they share the same father, her dogs have no black spots.
I sent the breeder an email she has not gotten back to me yet but I wonder if she has seen it before.


----------



## harrigab

I've seen white patches, on chest, (Elvis has a small one there) and on toes, but never seen black patches.


----------



## pez999

That's interesting because my V has a similar spot near his chest. It's just a dark brown discolored patch of fur. He's had it since we took him home. I thought it may change when he gets his new coat but now he's 8 months and it's still there. I've checked his pedigree too and I can go back 100 years and nothing but vizslas. I'll try to post a picture in a bit.


----------



## pez999

You can see it on his chest by his right shoulder. It's a very small spot but it's always been there. As you can see by the way he sits..he's definitely all V


----------



## texasred

I wonder if you, and Alfred could compare bloodlines.
Is it possible the dogs are closely related?


----------



## pez999

texasred said:


> I wonder if you, and Alfred could compare bloodlines.
> Is it possible the dogs are closely related?


That could be interesting.

Here's the mom:
http://www.vizsladatabase.com/details.php?id=74787

dad wasn't added but here are the dad's parents:
http://www.vizsladatabase.com/details.php?id=74799
http://www.vizsladatabase.com/details.php?id=112865

On a side note...this vizsla database is pretty cool and I love that I can go back through family trees easily and some dogs even have pictures or info on health clearances and causes of death (although not everyone fills it or updates). One of the great great gr...grandparents had like 124 offsprings which is crazy to think about.


----------



## texasred

Pez
With yours being just darker, not black. If could be a different reason. I have seen puppies get spots, while still very tiny. One of Cash's littermates had it, and hair normally comes back to match the coat. 
Sometimes it can be a shade darker.
Plenty of vets, and breeders have came up with different reasons for it. But mostly it's just been a guess, as to why it happens. 
Linda Busch, said it's from puppies getting to warm. That once she started keeping the temps lower with her litters. She never had her pup get those spots again. Just wish I could remember the exact temperature. I know it was in the mid 70s, after the pups had been dried.


----------



## pez999

texasred said:


> Pez
> With yours being just darker, not black. If could be a different reason. I have seen puppies get spots, while still very tiny. One of Cash's littermates had it, and hair normally comes back to match the coat.
> Sometimes it can be a shade darker.
> Plenty of vets, and breeders have came up with different reasons for it. But mostly it's just been a guess, as to why it happens.
> Linda Busch, said it's from puppies getting to warm. That once she started keeping the temps lower with her litters. She never had her pup get those spots again. Just wish I could remember the exact temperature. I know it was in the mid 70s, after the pups had been dried.


That's very interesting. I wonder if that could be the reason. I'll try to take a closer picture of the spot tonight. We got him from Ohio and breeder had 2 litters a few weeks apart and they both had their little area in one of the barns but she had heating in there for them. He was born in early February so I wonder if that + heating could have had this affect. I just looked back on some of the early pictures we got of Bandi when he was really really young and while it's not the best picture/angle, I don't think that spot is there yet? 

This may be totally unrelated but in march (month or so before we picked Bandi up), there were tornadoes in Ohio and the breeders barn for cows got destroyed as well as part of the barn the dogs were in so I wonder if it could be related to any kind of stress from that.


----------



## texasred

Oh gosh, he was so adorable.
All those wrinkles, and long ears.
I just love vizsla puppies.


----------



## StellaPags

*brown spots on vizsla fur*

so we have this on our new puppy as well, now 8 months old and has a bunch of brown hair on back of her neck (not black, but darker rust than her coat) , and now multiple multiple small darker spots, all hair, no skin rash or obvious allergy. Took her to the vet and he thought it might be an allergy, gave us a medicated shampoo for her but it hasn't seem to change. she's pure too as far as we can tell, and other pups in litter were fine - we only got her at 7 months and it was one small spot on her neck that is now a bigger patch - any/all ideas welcome!


----------



## tknafox2

My Fergy had a place on his chest that had no hair, about 3 bald patches about the size of a cigarette burn... "which I know they were not" he bore these little marks from the first photos I saw of him just weeks old... I believe them to be birth marks. Just like in human. Perhaps this is what your pup has is just a dark pigmented birthmark.

My son has a patch of gray hair on the back of his head about the size of a quarter, which he has had since he was old enough to distinguish the color difference , as he was blond as a young boy.


----------

